# Loss in power. Car is sputtering when I give it gas



## bsouthall (Feb 14, 2010)

My 01 golf 2.ososlow just started sputtering when I pulled away from a red light. It idles fine but when I give it throttle it starts to sputter. I am wondering if anyone knows what it may be. I am thinking injector or fuel filter. 
Thanks.


----------



## vwhotrodder 2 (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: Loss in power. Car is sputtering when I give it gas (bsouthall)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bsouthall* »_My 01 golf 2.ososlow just started sputtering when I pulled away from a red light. It idles fine but when I give it throttle it starts to sputter. I am wondering if anyone knows what it may be. I am thinking injector or fuel filter. 
Thanks.















 Scan it for Cels and post the result's for more info....


----------



## bsouthall (Feb 14, 2010)

*Re: Loss in power. Car is sputtering when I give it gas (vwhotrodder 2)*

My check engine light is on and that is the only light on in the car. I know they say that the check engine light won't come on for a fuel filer unless it is really bad and making the engine run sluggish. That is what mine is doing so is it possible that it could be that.


----------



## vwhotrodder 2 (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: Loss in power. Car is sputtering when I give it gas (vwhotrodder 2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwhotrodder 2* »_ Scan it for Cels and post the result's for more info....
 Lemme say it this way....Scan the car for engine codes and post results for more info...Can't really help you without engine codes....????


----------



## bsouthall (Feb 14, 2010)

*Re: Loss in power. Car is sputtering when I give it gas (vwhotrodder 2)*

I will post them shortly. I was just telling u everything I know so far because I really want to get my dub fixed. U know what I mean.


----------



## ahbroody (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Loss in power. Car is sputtering when I give it gas (bsouthall)*

Hey I am kind of in the same boat.
Car is a pain to start, once started idles fine. However on acceleration it is sluggish. There is also a strong smell of gas in the exhaust. Its extremely strong exhaust odor. I am thinking fuel regulator. 
Its a 95 passat. Wondering how I scan for codes? Is it something i need to buy or rent?


----------



## bsouthall (Feb 14, 2010)

*Re: Loss in power. Car is sputtering when I give it gas (ahbroody)*

You can take it to a shop and have them run the codes if you wanted to. Or there is a pocket tester that you hook up to your car to test for codes. I have one but that I got on amazon for $56 and some change. It works and tells you why the check engine light is on. I just have to run my codes tomm and see what they say. I started this to see if anyone was in the same boat as me, or have been and knows what I am looking at.


----------



## ahbroody (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Loss in power. Car is sputtering when I give it gas (bsouthall)*

yeah I guess the local midas shop will run a diagnostic for free. The local shops can only sell them now and wont give them out to borrow to test the car.
I am starting to hate this car its our commuter and it is nickle and diming me every month.


----------



## Robert Roberts (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Loss in power. Car is sputtering when I give it gas (ahbroody)*

HAD a 95 Passat VR6.
Great drivetrain. Crappy electricals.
Get it so you can sell it, and ditch it. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
As for the rest of you. If you live near an Autozone, go there and ask them to read the codes for you . It's free.
Don't bother posting back without codes. It will just prove you are an idiot.










_Modified by Robert Roberts at 10:07 PM 3-7-2010_


----------



## waynecarpenter (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Loss in power. Car is sputtering when I give it gas (Robert Roberts)*

i had the same problem. turns out it was bad spark plug wires. it was like 0 to half gas it was eh ok. then if i pushed past half gas it would bog and sputter.


----------



## bsouthall (Feb 14, 2010)

*Re: Loss in power. Car is sputtering when I give it gas (Robert Roberts)*

The code it is popping up with is - P0302
What do yall think


----------



## silvermine (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Loss in power. Car is sputtering when I give it gas (bsouthall)*

cylinder 2 misfire - check the plug wires


----------



## vwhotrodder 2 (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: Loss in power. Car is sputtering when I give it gas (ahbroody)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ahbroody* »_Hey I am kind of in the same boat.
Car is a pain to start, once started idles fine. However on acceleration it is sluggish. There is also a strong smell of gas in the exhaust. Its extremely strong exhaust odor. I am thinking fuel regulator. 
Its a 95 passat. Wondering how I scan for codes? Is it something i need to buy or rent? 
 First of all make your own post....Thread Jack....A 95 Passat has nothing in common with a 01 Golf.....??? Except it's a VW










_Modified by vwhotrodder 2 at 11:45 AM 3-9-2010_


----------



## vwhotrodder 2 (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: Loss in power. Car is sputtering when I give it gas (silvermine)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silvermine* »_cylinder 2 misfire - check the plug wires
 Check these and post back...


----------



## bsouthall (Feb 14, 2010)

*Re: Loss in power. Car is sputtering when I give it gas (silvermine)*

That was it. New wires and plugs fixed it up. Thanks.


----------



## silvermine (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Loss in power. Car is sputtering when I give it gas (bsouthall)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bsouthall* »_That was it. New wires and plugs fixed it up. Thanks. 

glad you got it sorted out.


----------



## ahbroody (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Loss in power. Car is sputtering when I give it gas (vwhotrodder 2)*

Wow VWhottrodder who made you sheriff. Why dont you let the mods mod. The cars were 4 cylinder 2.0s responding identically. 
As it turns out it changing the wires and cap and rotor fixed the problem. 
Sorry I "thread jacked" and found the help I needed. 
Dbag.








_Modified by ahbroody at 11:52 PM 3-13-2010_


_Modified by ahbroody at 11:53 PM 3-13-2010_


----------



## waynecarpenter (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Loss in power. Car is sputtering when I give it gas (waynecarpenter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *waynecarpenter* »_i had the same problem. turns out it was bad spark plug wires. it was like 0 to half gas it was eh ok. then if i pushed past half gas it would bog and sputter.

hmmm i was right i see good to hear you fixed it


----------



## vwhotrodder 2 (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: Loss in power. Car is sputtering when I give it gas (bsouthall)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bsouthall* »_That was it. New wires and plugs fixed it up. Thanks. 
 Great......


----------



## vwhotrodder 2 (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: Loss in power. Car is sputtering when I give it gas (ahbroody)*



ahbroody said:


> Wow VWhottrodder who made you sheriff. Why dont you let the mods mod. The cars were 4 cylinder 2.0s responding identically.
> As it turns out it changing the wires and cap and rotor fixed the problem.
> Sorry I "thread jacked" and found the help I needed.
> Dbag.
> ...


----------



## bsouthall (Feb 14, 2010)

*Re: Loss in power. Car is sputtering when I give it gas (vwhotrodder 2)*

If you dont put your hands on it and fix it..... IT IS NOT YOURS!!!!
Do the leg work,,,, Yeah guys around here will help u with a code and all that stuff but just do the work yourself and put ur hands on ur car. 
Thats all i have to say SHERIFF!!! HAHA j/k


----------



## NumberOne 2nd2none (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: Loss in power. Car is sputtering when I give it gas (bsouthall)*

Shows how easily a scan tool can fix your problems


----------



## vwhotrodder 2 (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: Loss in power. Car is sputtering when I give it gas (bsouthall)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bsouthall* »_If you dont put your hands on it and fix it..... IT IS NOT YOURS!!!!
Do the leg work,,,, Yeah guys around here will help u with a code and all that stuff but just do the work yourself and put ur hands on ur car. 
Thats all i have to say SHERIFF!!! HAHA j/k
 God helps those who help themselves........LOL.....


----------



## bsouthall (Feb 14, 2010)

*Re: Loss in power. Car is sputtering when I give it gas (vwhotrodder 2)*

Yes he does. 
HAHA


----------



## fast4dr (Nov 25, 2010)

*sputtering*

car starts and idles fine but oncce i start to talk off from a red light or get on it it starts to sputter and bog out what do u think it could be


----------



## fast4dr (Nov 25, 2010)

*sputtering*

the car is a 1998 vw passat 1.8t and it sputters when i leave a red light or give it gas only when the car is moving if its in neutral itll rev right up


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

There is a forum for that engine.


----------

